

Google dumps all 11+ million .co.cc sites from its results - Garbage
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/07/06/google_cans_11m_dot_co_dot_cc_sites/

======
p4bl0
So if one wants a webpage that won't be Googlable, one just have to use a
.co.cc domain... It might be a feature, actually.

EDIT: okay so I've just been told "robots.txt". Didn't thought of that, heh.

------
37prime
Personally I have seen tons of spammy referral links from .co.cc domain. Well,
the pretends to be "linking" to my article/post but the content of their
referring page are complete junk that has nothing to do with the linked posts.

------
Swannie
Nice move google, I think...

~~~
Swannie
So this TLD (I think it's safe to call it as such), was host to a lot of
noise. But there must have been some signal there too.

Whilst I appreciate less spam in my Google results, and I certainly appreciate
more safety when browsing search results, I'm not sure I like the idea of the
whole registrar being blocked en-mass.

